# Next Big Meet-up?



## Hertz van Rental

I know we haven't had the Germany meet yet but as it's less than 8 weeks away I don't think it is too early to start thinking about the next one.
Dates?
Next Spring/early Summer?
Location?
Well, I seriously think Rutland.
Not just because I live there but because it has so much going for it as a venue for photography.
We have Rutland Water - the largest man-made fresh-water lake in Europe.
Eyebrook reservoir - smaller but even prettier.
Several big stately homes within reach including Rockingham Castle.
Stamford and Uppingham, old villages, churches, gardens, pubs and even an old turf maze.
The Fens are quite close as is Bradgate Park (the remains of an ancient volcano), Nature reserves and bird sanctuaries (with Ospreys). Peterborough, Leicester and Nottingham are all within 30 minutes drive, and Melton Mowbray is only 10 miles away.
The A1 runs through Rutland and the train line to Rutland goes through Birmingham, Nuneaton, Leicester, Peterborough, Cambridge and Stansted airport. It's quite an easy place to get to.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutland
http://www.rutnet.co.uk/
http://www.rockinghamcastle.com/
http://www.rutlandwater.org.uk/
http://www.anglianwaterleisure.co.uk/index.php?sectionid=53&parentid=47
http://www.eyebrook.com/

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I personally can't even imagine "life after the meet-up" just now ... but if you promise that there IS life after "my" meet-up, then I am the first to say "It's time for the Island!", wanting to travel to the UK again and coming to your place (not only in return for your coming to mine, but out of a general interest, too). 

Preferred time?
Well, you know best which is the prettiest time. I know, May often is the prettiest month here, though that usually applies to early May. 

For me, it is easiest to get away from home during the school holidays, of course. Next year's spring holidays will be from 30 March to 15 April. 

Further days off would be 21-24 May (Thursday to Sunday), and 29 May - 2 June (Saturday to Tuesday). But on those days, Sabine will need to be taken to the pool, all the same, while it may be assumed she goes on training camp during the Easter holidays ... :scratch: (And should they actually go to Fort Lauderdale for training camp next year, I am seriously contemplating going along for once ... oh!  )

Anyhow, those are dates I can most easily meet ... but what with Andreas no longer working in Hamburg and only being home for the weekends, I also have to see how those things are going to work out. 

Not easy to make decisions at this stage.

And why would I make any?
I don't believe in "life after the meet-up"   .


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Well seeing how far in advance some people have to plan to get time off, flights, accommodation and stuff I don't think a year ahead is too much.
Just thought I'd float the idea is all. We can maybe discuss it in Germany.
And of course there is life after a meet-up: we survived Saffron Walden and London didn't we?

And if I clean out my garage I have some studio flash so I could be talked into giving a quick seminar on lighting if it rains :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

Sounds like fun.  And you're right, lots of lead time is needed for many  people to plan time off.

Is there accommodation close by?




[You're volunteering to clean out your garage?? What's come over you? Or has Avis got ahold of your password and is actually posting this?]


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


> Is there accommodation close by?



This is Rutland - lots of accommodation nearby - B&B, camping, Hotels... just depends on how much you want to spend. Unfortunately Rutland is not particularly cheap - but it's a small County* and accommodation just over the borders can cost a lot less.

http://www.rutnet.co.uk/accommodation/

*Every year the churches do a sponsored fund-raiser where you try to visit as many churches as you can. A reasonably fit person can manage to visit them all in a day just using a bicycle for transport.


A good date to choose would be Spring Bank Holiday (end of May). Exton village (one of the few estate villages left) holds a street market and the Gainsborough estate is opened to the public.
Lots of fun. Lots of photo opportunities.
http://www.rutnet.co.uk/exton/streetmarket/index.htm


----------



## Antarctican

May is also probably a good time for airfares for anyone coming from North America...in advance of the summer holiday leap in prices. Plus the weather should be comfortable.


----------



## doenoe

It all sounds pretty good to me


----------



## lostprophet

Rutland sounds good to me


----------



## lostprophet

any idea what time of year is best to see the Ospreys??


----------



## Renair

The Scottish Highlands?   Iceland?   Ireland?


----------



## duncanp

sounds great, i should be able to make this one


----------



## Roger

Any further news on this one?


----------



## Alex_B

sounds all great .... might be meeting up with PNA though in early may 09 in Paris. So we do not want collisions there 

Also, I have no idea about my schedule at work yet ... basically since I have not started the job yet ...


----------



## icassell

lostprophet said:


> any idea what time of year is best to see the Ospreys??




I had to laugh when I saw you ask this question -- as I looked at your Avatar


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Add me +1 as interested parties.


----------



## lostprophet

icassell said:


> I had to laugh when I saw you ask this question -- as I looked at your Avatar



why???


----------



## Puscas

so, I guess NYC is out of the question...?

I might be in Europe next spring, so...keeping fingers crossed








pascal


----------



## Hertz van Rental

lostprophet said:


> any idea what time of year is best to see the Ospreys??



They are usually there by April.
You should find all the info you want here.

If we are serious about this then I suppose I'll need to start checking out accommodation.
Rutland isn't cheap but camping is an option.
I'll see what is available.


----------



## ferny

I'd be up for this. And if I don't like you lot I can be home within an hour - straight down the A1M. :mrgreen:

And again, if people from Europe land at Luton I can offer a couple of seats for beer tokens.


----------



## Fangman

Keep me posted - Rutland is only a hop away and I would recommend the area for a visit with a couple of cathedrals not so far away for those who like ancient stone.


----------



## Alex_B

lots of squirrels seem to be willing to attend ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You'd better keep tight hold of your nuts, then.


----------



## Roger

ahhh good to see some life kicked into this, I'm in.


----------



## Pugs

Hertz van Rental said:


> You'd better keep tight hold of your nuts, then.


----------



## PNA

Puscas said:


> so, I guess NYC is out of the question...?
> 
> I might be in Europe next spring, so...keeping fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


 


I'll be in Paris May4th - May8th.......as of now, these are confirmed dates.

Istanbul April 25th - May 4th.


----------



## Alex_B

PNA said:


> I'll be in Paris May4th-May8th.......as of now, these are confirmed dated.



looks like we might get something going here!

how much are flights from Paris to Rutland?


----------



## icassell

lostprophet said:


> why???



cuz Ospreys may be fish hawks, but they'd also love a tasty squirrel


----------



## Overread

forget flights (nasty planes not nice to lenses!) take the tube 
I will say I am definatly interested in this - so I hope to attend!


----------



## matt-l

Newfoundland is always an option 

I'll leave you with that lol


----------



## tempra

matt-l said:


> Newfoundland is always an option
> 
> I'll leave you with that lol



I think they pretty similar - lots of people with not many surnames :mrgreen:

Where is Rutland anyways? I always thought it was a Monty Python sketch


----------



## Hertz van Rental

England's oldest and smallest County. 
Easy access though. The A1 goes through it  and the Birmingham/Stansted Airport rail link goes through Oakham.

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?hloc=...ncote, Stamford, Lincolnshire, England, PE9 4


----------



## tempra

aha - just found it, it's hidden behind Leicester! That should be ok


----------



## lostprophet

Hertz van Rental said:


> They are usually there by April.
> You should find all the info you want here.
> 
> If we are serious about this then I suppose I'll need to start checking out accommodation.
> Rutland isn't cheap but camping is an option.
> I'll see what is available.




thank you, might spend a whole week up there then


----------



## nynfortoo

Rutland? May? Sounds good to me.

Though I feel ashamed I didn't know where Rutland was. It sounds German.


----------



## lostprophet

nynfortoo said:


> Rutland? May? Sounds good to me.
> 
> Though I feel ashamed I didn't know where Rutland was. It sounds German.



Rutland Water, home of Peter F Hamilton


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I suspect he is related to Geoff Hamilton.
But we have other celebrities living in Rutland.


----------



## nynfortoo

lostprophet said:


> Rutland Water, home of Peter F Hamilton



Means very little to me, mate, even after looking him up 

It's nice to be ignorant.


----------



## Overread

lostprophet said:


> Rutland Water, home of Peter F Hamilton


 
*has a desire now to bring a hardback with him whilst walking around Rutland*
you never know!


----------



## Jeff Canes

So is spring 09 the general time frame you are think about


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The end of May would be a good time.
Exton Village street market is held on Bank Holiday Monday towards the end of the month.
The whole village is closed to traffic and becomes a market and fair. You can also get access to the Gainsborough estate at this time so lots of photo ops.
It's also just at the start of the tourist season so things haven't got too busy.
We could make it a long weekend to a week depending on how people are fixed.


----------



## reg

I think it's really unfair that you can get around most of the EU in a day or two, whereas Los Estados Unidos is this giant friggin' conglomerate of land that is not only obscenely large, but also cut off from most of the world.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I'm afraid you're not informed right if you really think you can get around "most of the EU in a day or two", for you can't - unless you fly large distances from Place A in Country A to Place B in Country B, which is what you can do in Los Estados Unidos, también, if you want to... 

Ask Hertz himself how long it took him to get to my place here in Germany by car (and boat), and how fit and alert he felt upon arrival...


----------



## Alex_B

reg said:


> I think it's really unfair that you can get around most of the EU in a day or two, whereas Los Estados Unidos is this giant friggin' conglomerate of land that is not only obscenely large, but also cut off from most of the world.



The last European meet-up had about 30% participants from outside the EU.

And travelling from NYC to Frankfurt takes about as long as travelling from where I live in Germany to my favourite vacation region in Sweden. Also the NYC-Frankfurt flight is cheaper.

So do not underestimate travel in Europe


----------



## Alex_B

reg, another example: I used to have a girlfriend in the Southwest of England while I live in Germany.

If she had been living in say Chicago instead, we could have met up more often since travel would have been cheaper and much faster.


----------



## reg

Alex_B said:


> The last European meet-up had about 30% participants from outside the EU.
> 
> And travelling from NYC to Frankfurt takes about as long as travelling from where I live in Germany to my favourite vacation region in Sweden. Also the NYC-Frankfurt flight is cheaper.



I wouldn't be flying out of NYC - it'd be Atlanta+ a connecting flight since that's the closest international airport and even then that's a solid 8hr drive from here.

:er:

I suppose that if I lived further north you'd be correct though.


----------



## Alex_B

reg said:


> I wouldn't be flying out of NYC - it'd be Atlanta+ a connecting flight since that's the closest international airport and even then that's a solid 8hr drive from here.
> 
> :er:
> 
> I suppose that if I lived further north you'd be correct though.



Atlanta is not bad ... I had many flights to or through Atlanta to and from Europe.

But you are right, it always depends on how far you live from the nearest international airport.


----------



## nynfortoo

Alex_B said:


> Atlanta is not bad ... I had many flights to or through Atlanta to and from Europe.
> 
> But you are right, it always depends on how far you live from the nearest international airport.



I guess that's why we're fortunate over here. The airports are relatively close to eachother. Within 5 hours' drive, I can reach about 10, I'd guess.


----------



## Overread

add another few hours to that and you can reach any point in the UK!


----------



## doenoe

you can probably drive through the netherlands twice in 5 hours


----------



## nynfortoo

Overread said:


> add another few hours to that and you can reach any point in the UK!



Indeed! But 5 hours is the most I can manage in a day before going insane and getting a _very_ numb bum.

It wouldn't be so bad if I had something to do on the bike; as it stands, it's just me and the road, with some wind noise and occasional nice scenery. Time doesn't exactly fly 

But anyway, Manchester is under an hour away, and you can fly anywhere from there. Hoorah!


----------



## Roger

soooo is this still happening at the end of May 09?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Spring Bank Holiday next year is 25 May 2009 (Monday).
This is usually when Exton street market is held, but they haven't updated their site yet.
As it has happened every year for the 20 or more years I have lived in Rutland I can't see it not happening.
So we will work on the basis of this meet up starting from *23 May 2009* (Saturday) and going on for as long as people wish to stay.
I'll take the week off.
There is lots of accommodation in and around Rutland ranging from campsites up to outrageously expensive multiple starred hotels.
B&Bs are plentiful and there may even be cottages to let.
I posted a link with accommodation earlier in the thread.
If we are going to do this then you need to sort out where you are staying as early as you can because Rutland is quite a popular tourist spot.

The train station is on the Stansted Airport/Birmingham line and goes through Peterborough, Nuneaton and Leicester so rail connections to most parts of the country are pretty good.
And it means you can get to and from most airports reasonably easily (Stansted, Birmingham International, East Midlands, Luton, Gatwick, Heathrow in the order of easiest connection first).
The A1 runs through Rutland and there is an M1 link so road connections are pretty good (I can drive to London in less than 90 minutes).

The only problem is that a small group of rowdy inebriates is planning a meet-up in Blackpool around the same time....


----------



## ferny

No reason why both can't happen. They don't have to be at the exact same time and they are roughly 180 miles apart (using major roads and avoiding the Mancs).

I'll mark it down but will probably only be able to get there for one day.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:


> I'll mark it down but will probably only be able to get there for one day.



Try and make it the Monday.
Exton Street Market is loads of fun - and there is a nice pub there.


----------



## lostprophet

i still want to do this one


----------



## Antarctican

Have diarized it, and look forward to seeing the Exton Street Market!!


----------



## Tangerini

I made the mistake of being too optimistic for the Germany meet-up.  I will do everything I can to make this one work, but I'll have to chalk myself up as a maybe just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ You better be there, missy!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Are people still interested in this one?
I will be here whatever happens but you will probably have to book well in advance if you want accommodation.
There are a couple of camp sites.
This one is right in the middle of my favourite area for landscapes.
http://www.siteseeker.co.uk/aspx/details.aspx?id=141011&currentPage=0


----------



## Antarctican

I'd prefer a B&B or inn, personally. I've done some poking around on the 'net ( eg. here and here), and may bounce some of the names off you in case you know of them


----------



## Tangerini

I'm still interested too, I've been keeping an eye on airfare.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Stansted, East Midlands Airport and Birmingham International are all reasonably easy access to here.
The rail line through here shuttles between Stansted and Birmingham.
Heathrow and Gatwick are also connected to here by rail but they are longer haul, include having to negotiate London Underground and are more expensive.
Rail maps can be got from here.
The cheapest flights usually involve the farthest flung airports at the silliest times so quite often what you save on the flight is sucked up by getting to where you are going once you land.
But I have been known to provide a taxi service for people to and from airports as long as it's not too far, so stupid times in the morning need not be ruled out.


----------



## Iron Flatline

Tracking this thread. I'm fundamentally interested, but have little control over my schedule. I was going to go to Corinna's meet-up as well, but got overwhelmed last minute.

Put me on the maybe list.


----------



## doenoe

well, the chance of going to this meet-up got alot smaller. Im probably buying an appartment this month and i need the money for that. But im still going to try to get there though.


----------



## Vautrin

I'm interested in the meetup as well...


----------



## Antarctican

So, is the Exton Market on Monday May 25th, 2009? And how long do you think you can stand the company of "American's" like Tangerini and me? It's getting to be the time I have to think about booking off time from work and making flight/accommodation arrangements. 

Tangerini, how much time  were you thinking of spending in the Rutland area, assuming you're able to make the meetup?

Who else is still targeting this meetup?? I've been known to bring odd/wacky gifts for attendees, so I've gotta start planning. :mrgreen: Fangman? Lostprophet? Arch? Overread? Mohain? Tempra and Mrs Tempra? Plasticspanner? L'il Louie? ferny? Becky? Android?  You're all almost 'local', so you've got no excuse not to be there!


----------



## ferny

I'll probably be there. I've not got drunk in Rutland, yet.

Offer of lifts is there too, if you're coming past Luton. But will have to arrange/confirm nearer the time.


----------



## Fangman

Heavily involved in District Rotary at that time but it is only a hop away from me so i hope to get over and finally meet up with you all.  Was photographing a new build on the edge of Rutland Water before Christmas for a building firm as well as anrefurbishment and extention in matching stonework of a 1860's rectory and fell in love with Rutland scenery - a photographers dream.


----------



## Antarctican

Fangman said:


> Was photographing a new build on the edge of Rutland Water before Christmas for a building firm as well as anrefurbishment and extention in matching stonework of a 1860's rectory and fell in love with Rutland scenery - a photographers dream.


Yes, from what I saw of it, and from images of the countryside that Hertz has posted, it does indeed look to be a beautiful spot!  

I'm thrilled you're hoping to make it to the meetup, and we can finally meet. Will you try to make the market on the bank holiday Monday? Or some other day?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'm afraid the Exton Street Market has been cancelled this year.
Safety concerns spell the end for Exton street market - Rutland Times

But as I have booked the week off the meet-up can still go ahead. Lots to see and do around the County and next door.
I'll come up with some alternatives.


----------



## Antarctican

Oh dear! (and d@mn those legal advisers!)  That's a shame that the market has been cancelled. Still, as you say, lots to see and do in and around Rutland, so no worries.


----------



## Roger

I'm still very interested in coming over, I get back from visit home to Australia in the middle of May, so my attendance is dependent upon finances. However that being said I am a probable.


----------



## Mohain

I'm going to do my best to come to this. Done a bit of googling and Rutland looks like a nice place


----------



## Ockie

Tangerini said:


> I'm still interested too, I've been keeping an eye on airfare.



Cheap Flights, Airline Tickets, Cheap Airfare & Discount Travel Deals - Kayak.com

found that site not too long ago, great prices


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Yes, Kayak is wonderful in that it searches _all _the airlines for you!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

So it looks like we have a Yank and a Canuck who are coming.
Any others?
If you are based in the UK Rutland is very easy to get to from most parts of England. The trains through here go Stansted Airport, Cambridge, Peterborough, Leicester and Birmingham so connections are easy.
The A1 runs down the edge of the County and the M1/M69 go through Leicester, which is an easy 20 miles away.
If you are coming from further afield - like Europe - then you will need to sort out accommodation sort of now-ish.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I'm interested some too, but need to look into stuff at work, to see if the dates would be Ok


----------



## ferny

I've just checked my dates and this could prove to be rather hectic for me! I've got a car show that weekend.

23rd - first Rutland day

24th - car show at Duxford, Cambridge. It's a major one for Triumphs and my club is the lead club this year and I'll be expected to help as I'm one of the people who help run the club. I've also offered to possibly help out with the setting up on the 23rd.

25th - car night I organise in the evening. There'll be around 30 people or so and with the inter-club politics I need to be there.

So... If I have to help on the 23rd I won't be able to make that day. If I can make the 23rd I'll need to leave and not come back until the 26th. Which means me offering people lifts will also be a bit dodgy. There is of course the option of people popping along to the car show. I'm not sure how many cars will be there but if you look at the Duxford site you'll see what else is on offer to see. It's also a working airport so expect to see planes flying. And no doubt the odd Spitfire as well - it's that type of airport. Entry will be under £10 but that may only be for people in old cars. Of course, it also provides an option of me staying in Rutland on the 23rd and driving a few people down on the 24th. But I'll have to leave early to get there and leave late because I'll be helping out. Or maybe some people making their way to the show if they just feel like going. What do you think, Hertz?

IWM Duxford - Europe's premier aviation museum

I'll be seeing the organisers on the 8th, 9th and 14th March with a mixture of shows, meetings and formal dinners so should be able to confirm what I'll be able to do some time after that. So I'll sit back and see what gets planned for the Rutland meet and fit myself into those!


Summer gets a bit busy!


----------



## Jaszek

Ill see with my schedule. Tickets for a week from NYC to London are $635 round trip so not that expensive. Any closer Airports?


----------



## Antarctican

Jaszek said:


> Ill see with my schedule. Tickets for a week from NYC to London are $635 round trip so not that expensive. Any closer Airports?


 That sounds like a really good price, Jaszek, assuming taxes and any fuel surcharges are included! As for airports, I believe Hertz posted earlier that Stansted and Birmingham are closer than London. I know that from Canada, there are no direct flights to Stansted (I would have to change planes somewhere else to get there) but maybe it's different if flying from the US.


----------



## Jaszek

656 from NYC To Birgminham...continental though :/. I have bad luck with them lol


----------



## Antarctican

Jaszek said:


> 656 from NYC To Birgminham...continental though :/. I have bad luck with them lol


Or you could say you have 'good' luck with them! :blushing:  (One flight later would have been very bad luck indeed)


----------



## Jaszek

yea depends on how you look at it. I had to waste half of my day trying to get back home hehe


----------



## Jeff Canes

just send my new manager an email about taking vacation time for the meet-up


----------



## Big Bully

I would love to go to a meet up in Europe.. Who wants to pay my way?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

What's it worth?


----------



## Big Bully

Me at the meet up.. I say that is worth something.


----------



## Jaszek

i would pay...if you payed for me


----------



## Big Bully

Hell your ticket would be cheaper!! lol Sure!


----------



## Jaszek

but you have to come to el Nueva York first and pay for that yourself


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> Hell your ticket would be cheaper!! lol Sure!



I might be able to donate a few euros...not too much though my g/f might get jealous.


----------



## Jaszek

donate it to me than i donate it to *Big Bully*. This way she wont get jealous. I think 2000 euros would be enough for the trip and hotel for both of us


----------



## Hertz van Rental

How much are we talking here, BB?
If I bite you will have to paint the outside of my house in return


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha, Well... I have no clue how much it would cost to get over there...


----------



## Tangerini

Yay I'll be purchasing my tickets tomorrow!


----------



## Lil Loui

Hertz van Rental said:


> Spring Bank Holiday next year is 25 May 2009 (Monday).
> 
> The only problem is that a small group of rowdy inebriates is planning a meet-up in Blackpool around the same time....


:er:

Hey!! I didn't even know this one was being planned!?! - wonder if we can combine?:hug::
We've been talking about this since Oxford meetup..
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/locations-meetup-forum/142571-so-blackpool-then.html


----------



## Lil Loui

Antarctican said:


> Who else is still targeting this meetup??
> Fangman? Lostprophet? Arch? Overread? Mohain? Tempra and Mrs Tempra? Plasticspanner? L'il Louie? ferny? Becky? Android?  You're all almost 'local', so you've got no excuse not to be there!



:thumbup:I'm definitely keen on coming & May day holiday weekend is good for me!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'll take that as a definite maybe then


----------



## Lil Loui

Where abouts is this? Can you give me a rough postcode so I can find it on a map please?


----------



## Lil Loui

Just found out that there's a big dance festival on  from the 21st-29th May in Blackpool.
Blackpool Dance Festival - Junior Dance Festival, Blackpool Dance Festival, British Freestyle Championships, Blackpool Sequence Dance Festival, British National Dance Championships
We may get to see some dancers wandering around (not in their performance gear unfortunately, less we go into the Winter Gardens). All the accom will be completely booked out, if it's not already.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Lil Loui said:


> Where abouts is this?



LE15

Map


----------



## Antarctican

Does this help, Louise?


----------



## Lil Loui

Yes it does. Thanks Hertz & Antarctican!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Well today I finally got around to asking my supervisor for the time off, I&#8217;ve only had this supervise since January so I don't have a fell for him yet


----------



## Antarctican

We'll keep our fingers crossed then!


----------



## Tangerini

Ooh yay!  Here's hoping.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I'm in, now it need to book a flight


----------



## Tangerini

woohoo!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

If you're coming to the UK you have to say 'spiffing'.


----------



## Tangerini

It's just a shame my English to American translator won't be traveling with me...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Jolly bad show, old bean.


----------



## Tangerini

Hmm maybe if I pay enough attention while there I can do some research for a book...  I already have a title...

Everything I needed to know about British English I learned from Red Dwarf: Otherwise entitled "I'm With Smeg-Head"


----------



## Hertz van Rental

That'll be me, then.


----------



## Tangerini

Aw... that's not what I meant :blushing:


----------



## Antarctican

Ya gotta love Red Dwarf...


----------



## Jeff Canes

been looking for a place to stay, so far i've fould the hotels in downtown Oakham and the Forge Cottage in Egleton, so where are the hot spot in the area


----------



## ferny

The local Post Office and when it gets dark, Sainsbury's.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Sainsbury's? In Oakham? I think not.
The place shuts at 5pm... and the Post Office is way too exciting.

Jeff - talk to Anti. She's done all the places to stay research.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I think that it's time we started showing hands to see who's turning up.

Definite:
Anti
Tangerini
Jeff

Possible:
Hertz

Who else?
Then we can start on some kind of itinerary.

1) Wake up.
2) Loaf around for a bit.
3) Find a WiFi hotspot.
4) Find a pub.
5) Get thrown out of pub.
6) Find another pub.
7) Make a photographic record of every square centimeter of Oakham.
8) Find yet another pub.
9) Exchange cameras.
10) Display apathy.
11) Think about finding another pub.

All that should take care of at least five minutes.

But seriously, Saturday the above three will be arriving and settling in. 
So if people are coming then Sunday and Monday would be the key days.
Anyone got anything specific they want to do?
A walk around part of Rutland Water is on the list - but personally I find it a bit bland. And I remember it being built..... *sigh*


----------



## Antarctican

I want to go to Melton Mowbray for pork pies, try out some of the cheeses you always brag about, have a good curry, and fish & chips would be on the list too.  (Sheesh, figures I'd start with food, eh?)

I'd like to see a nice English garden (and I read that there's a walled garden at Easton, which isn't far, and it has a turf maze too. And I read about Barnesdale Garden too)

Any quaint villages, castles etc would be good. (Is Rockingham Castle a good one to visit?)

And all of the aforementioned loafing, pubbing etc you described.

[You're the expert on what there is to see and do, so your suggestions and comments on all of our 'wish lists' will be helpful]


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Barnesdale is just up the road - the Gainsborough Estate has opened a bakery near it.
Leicester is the best place to go for a curry.
Rockingham Castle is worth a visit. I have a friend who is an architect and he was in charge of it's renovation. Near to that is a ruined Elizabethan house and a very interesting triangular lodge.
On the way to that is Eyebrook reservoir and Loddington. Both worth a quick stop.
There are loads of gardens in Rutland. Some people open them under the National Gardens Scheme. I'll check it out.


----------



## Antarctican

Thatched roofs are something we don't see in North America, so it would be nice to see some in a village.  I've never seen a cricket game, so if there happened to be one being played anywhere nearby, that would be cool.  I think in the past you've offered to put on a lighting demo...I'd really like that. (All this is 'wish list' stuff, it doesn't all have to be included. And hopefully other attendees will chime in with their wish lists).


----------



## Overread

If I can attend I demand foxes be included in the trip as well 
things are very much on a poor planning line with me at the moment and its looking rather likley that I might not be able to attend  I will keep an eye out though incase I can - I would certainly like to - it just depends how things go for me.


----------



## Lil Loui

Hertz van Rental said:


> I think that it's time we started showing hands to see who's turning up.


 :thumbup:I'm keen on coming & have 2-3friends that are keen on coming also. :greenpbl::lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Lil Loui said:


> :thumbup:I'm keen on coming & have 2-3friends that are keen on coming also. :greenpbl::lmao:



Sunday? Monday? Just so I know. If it's nice we could have a barbie in my garden - or go to the pub.

There are lots of foxes in this part of the world - it's the home of fox hunting. But since they banned it there seems to be fewer foxes trotting around.
Lots of badgers.
There is also this place near Barnsdale Gardens.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK, whilst I've not booked anything like flights or anything so far forward as somewhere to stay, Anne-Marie and I are in I think. Other than a Saturday start, do we know how long this event may last?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Well the American contingent (although I don't know about Jeff) are staying all week I believe.
We can certainly make it last Sunday and Monday - after that it's up to you. I'll endeavor to keep you amused/drunk/confused. Or I can delegate that to Anti and Tang.


----------



## Tangerini

Everything mentioned sounds great to me.   I'm easy to please and tend to go with the flow.  Like Anty I'm looking forward to eating... so walking would be a nice balance.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


> Thatched roofs are something we don't see in North America...



You don't really see them around this neck of the woods.
The local roofing material here is stone (called Collyweston because that's where it came from).


----------



## Hertz van Rental

So Tang, Anti, Jeff, possibly Lil Loui, Chris and Overread.
Anyone else?
We have beer and sausages....


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I'm a definite. I now have flight dates planned - just need to book them.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Oh, I see. Chris and Anne Marie get a civilised, martini drinking smilie whilst the rest of us spill their beer and chug what's left down like students


----------



## Antarctican

Heehee, okay, is this better?  (I'll assume that's a vodka martini. Or, given the olive, perhaps a dirty martini?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Vodka martini? If it is shaken (not stirred) then the correct name for it is a _Bradford_.
Have you no couth, woman?


----------



## Antarctican

(Hmmmpf, likely a local term. Looks like I'll have to get a British-to-Canadian dictionary before I make the trip over :greenpbl: )


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


> Hmmmpf, likely a local term.



Have you never read the James Bond novels?

cocktail


----------



## Antarctican

Nope. Seen the movies though.  :greenpbl:









By the way, your link doesn't lead to an article.


----------



## Tangerini

Yay!  Looks like our meet-up is slowly growing!
I personally love the little avs... It's just a shame Anty and I aren't on the same flight over, we could study up together on Brit speak.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Fixed.



			
				Tangerini said:
			
		

> It's just a shame Anty and I aren't on the same flight over, we could study up together on Brit speak.



You'd have to learn Canadian first, eh?
Her accent is quite impenetrable!


----------



## Antarctican

Hertz van Rental said:


> Her accent is quite impenetrable!


Luckily I'm good at charades. Or whatever they call it in the UK


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


> ...Or whatever they call it in the UK



We call it 'being foreign' :lmao:


----------



## Jeff Canes

I will be in Rutland Saturday afternoon/night thru to Thursday afternoon before returning to London. I'm stay at http://www.forge-cottage.co.uk/ in Egleton, I've hired a car so if anyone needs a ride


----------



## gela

Another meet-up in UK - perhaps I can find the time - and perhaps I can convince Alex. B. to find some time, too. 

)


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ That would be great! Hope you can make it


----------



## gela

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ That would be great! Hope you can make it




I will try it right now! Guess he is that stressed out, that a tiny little bit more stress shouldn´t affect him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Rutland hasn't invented stress yet. It's still the 1940's here...


----------



## Antarctican

Jeff Canes said:


> I will be in Rutland Saturday afternoon/night thru to Thursday afternoon before returning to London. I'm stay at Forge Cottage in Egleton, I've hired a car so if anyone needs a ride


Forge Cottage looks great, Jeff!  

And I'm hoping to catch a ride with you from London to Oakham on the Saturday morning. We can PM with details


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Egleton is about 1 mile outside of Oakham and around 1.5 miles from me. It's right by Rutland Water near the nature reserve.


----------



## Jeff Canes

what will the weather be like


----------



## Antarctican

Here's a link to the local weather (clicky). It doesn't give historical info though


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Try this instead.

The post code for Rutland is LE15 but this page should be set up for it.


----------



## Antarctican

Woo hoo!!!!! Four weeks today the meet up will be underway! So start finalizing your arrangements, and I'll see you there!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'm going to Timbuktu that week so I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Antarctican

No problem - just leave the keys and the name of your insurance agent.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'd love to but I'm selling up.
House prices are dropping here because some Yanks and a Canadian loony are coming to the area.
I'm getting out before things get too bad.
If you've got any sense then you won't come here... Wait a minute! I've just had a brilliant idea...


----------



## Tangerini

Harrumph... :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Well, seeing as that's an offer I can't refuse I guess I'll stay.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Is Oakham the centre of things so to speak? Just started some casual browsing for somewhere to stay and need to centre the search on something.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Oakham is the centre - and unless you have a car you'll have to find somewhere in the town. Public transport around here is cr*p.
Anti is the best one to talk to about finding somewhere. She has the list.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK, we're booked in at The Admiral Hornblower.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Good grief! That used to be my local. I've been thrown out of there more times than I care to remember... allegedly.
It's the rugby club pub so it can get lively


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Hertz van Rental said:


> Good grief! That used to be my local.



So I heard. Rooms look nice though, must have re-decorated since you were last allowed in...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The natives call the place 'The Blower'.
But then, we used to have a pub called 'The Dangler'.


PS The food is pretty good there and they have a nice beer garden.
And it's situated right in the middle of town.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Let's make sure we've got this right then.
The meet-up starts Saturday 23rd May and goes on through the week for as long as you can be bothered.
So I hope you've all got the right days sorted.




No one would be dumb enough to get it wrong.






You'd have to be some kind of a moron to book the wrong days off as Holiday.
















:blushing:


Moving on swiftly....












Don't worry. I've sorted it out now but it was a close thing for a moment.
Just don't let me play with sharp objects or matches.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Do we have a current attendee list or anything so formal as that?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Anti. Tangerini, Geoff and me. So with you two that will be six.
I don't know about anyone else but others may turn up.

If anyone is thinking of coming - even a maybe - then PM me and I'll give you my mobile number. Then if you decide to come you can find us.


----------



## Antarctican

Many UK residents I contacted several weeks ago expressed interest in attending for at least part of the meetup. I'll give 'em a nudge by PM to see if their plans have solidified.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

So...

23 May (Saturday) - people arriving and settling in. Meet at pub in the evening*. Meal?
24 May (Sunday) - Meet at pub around lunchtime. Visit Rutland Water. And then take it from there. If nice weather then BBQ in my garden? 
25 May (Monday) - To be decided on Sunday evening.
The rest of the week will be determined by how many are staying and what they want to do.

Anyone want to change this? Or make suggestions?

* Or we can meet up at my place if you prefer.


----------



## Antarctican

What time does the farmer's market on the Saturday close? Any chance it's still on in the afternoon? And how about Oakham Castle...maybe we can visit there on Saturday afternoon, before dinner. 

Tangerini's in town by Friday night, right? Jeff and I will hopefully arrive around lunchtime on Saturday. I haven't heard when Chris and Anne Marie hit town yet.


----------



## Antarctican

I see the forecast for the next 4 days is for rain. Hopefully the area gets that out of its system, so that we have lovely sunny weather* for the whole week of the meet up. 


(*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <---- Like my rose coloured glasses??)


----------



## Chris of Arabia

It takes about 3.5 hours to get down there from our house. I guess we'd be aiming for mid afternoon roughly, but it's always difficult to know for sure.


----------



## Tangerini

Oh no Hertz! I'm happy all is sorted now. :hug::

I am so excited!!  Everything sounds good to me.  Your plans make a lot of sense... It'll be easier to gauge what we're up for once we're there.


----------



## Antarctican

It sounds like Tempra and family (Sandie and kidlets) will be joining us on the Sunday. Duncanp is trying to fit in a visit, depending on transportation arrangements. Overread and Lostprophet are 'maybe's, due to transportation issues. Fangman and Notegraphics and Mohain have said in the past they hope to join in for part of the meet up. So a nice crowd is forming.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I take it the sig smillie is the whole bunch of you watching my reputation* go up in flames...

If the weather holds good on the Sunday we could try for a BBQ in the pocket handkerchief I like to call my garden. Or we could go for a restaurant... Or we could order take out (pizza, Chinese, Indian etc) and drop it all over the floor at my place.
I also have two sofas and a tent so if anyone is made unwell by the alcohol I could probably put them up... or out.





* That is, if I ever had a reputation.


----------



## Antarctican

There's a postage stamp of a garden at the place where I'm staying as well. I had planned on having everyone over at some point for takeaway Chinese (or whatever). So add that to the itinerary.  A Canadian brekkie of French Toast with Maple Syrup chez moi is another option.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I was trying to work out a menu that would be suitable for everyone, taking into account dietary requirements and personal tastes. With two Americans and a Canadian to contend with I've gone for vegetarian-style Mooseburgers.


----------



## Antarctican

(Ya gotta make them smaller as they're too hard to flip on the grill like this)


:lmao:



Actually, the circle of smilies are burning your furniture to make room for dancing


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


>



I thought we had established that was you at your office Christmas party.


----------



## Tangerini

Hertz van Rental said:


> I was trying to work out a menu that would be suitable for everyone, taking into account dietary requirements and personal tastes. With two Americans and a Canadian to contend with I've gone for vegetarian-style Mooseburgers.



Oooh veggie mooseburgers are a personal favorite.  How did you know?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

We have McDonalds here too.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

All those coming to Rutland the weather forecast up to Saturday is wet and windy with a maximum of 16C.
So bring a mac, a sweater and decent boots


----------



## Chris of Arabia

No Mac unfortunately, but I will be bringing a Windows laptop....


----------



## Antarctican

^^^  




Boots?! Yoiks. Don't really own anything suitable. So I'll need to be carried from place to place, okay?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Antarctican said:


> Boots?! Yoiks.



I hear the permafrost around his ex is beginning to thaw... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tangerini

Ack... I'll be off to the store then.


----------



## Tangerini

Chris, shall I bring the bacon flavored chocolate?  While I'm out buying a mac and wellies I can grab up one of those abominations as well...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Sounds like a challenge that must be faced head on


----------



## Tangerini




----------



## Antarctican

Chris of Arabia said:


> I hear the permafrost around his ex is beginning to thaw... :mrgreen:


Hmm, from what I hear, the odds of that happening are equal to any/all of the following:


The Toronto Maple Leafs winning the Stanley Cup next year
Hertz treating us to a clog-dancing display while in Oakham
Tempra passing up any offer to go to a pub while he's in town
Hell freezing over


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


> [*]Hertz treating us to a clog-dancing display while in Oakham



Clog dancing is largely a Yorkshire aberration.
All my family come from Liverpool so I will treat you to a traditional display from there.
Namely, I kick the cr*p out of you and take your wallet and Rolex.
But it will be done with style and to music (or it will have music until I remove your iPod).


----------



## Tangerini

This time tomorrow I'll be at the airport. :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

Bon Voyage, Tangerini! See you soon!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Well I hope you've had all your shots and packed enough bottled water to last you.
Advice to the foreigner in England for the first time:
Never discuss the Weather only Katie and Peter and what's going on in their lives 


And should you see any men in suits getting beaten to a pulp by a bunch of people it's just the British electorate discussing Politics with their MPs.


----------



## tempra

Antarctican said:


> Hmm, from what I hear, the odds of that happening are equal to any/all of the following:
> 
> 
> Tempra passing up any offer to go to a pub while he's in town



Oi - I resemble that remark!

Actually, my life has changed, my body is now a temple that the evil drink will no longer be allowed to permeate, especially after last night :meh:

We (the family temps) are driving up to Oakham on Sunday morning, as long as the car situation is ok, we had one good car at the beginning of the week, but Sandie sold that yesterday, should have another by the weekend or my old bus and a bit of luck will get us most of the way there. Might have to push it for the last few miles.

Let me know what the plan is - i.e. where on Sunday, the rest of the day I'm ok with no real plan as is the wont on these things, but it would be nice to know where to go.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Heehee, I thought that might prompt a response out of you!  (And hey, go ahead and desecrate the 'temple'. We won't tell anyone).


Ferny has said he hopes to join us on Monday, as he is helping out at a car show Saturday and Sunday. And a member from Wales will try to make the meet up as well (I forget his screen name at the moment). Still waiting to hear from Lil Loui and tb2


Edit: tb2 will be coming on Sunday!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

tempra said:


> Let me know what the plan is - i.e. where on Sunday, the rest of the day I'm ok with no real plan as is the wont on these things, but it would be nice to know where to go.



We'll decide that on Saturday and post it. Although I should imagine a walk around Rutland Water is on the agenda unless it decides to snow.
I think I still have your mobile - unless you've changed it. Mine's still the same.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well I'm back in the country now, so barring any unforeseen emergencies, we'll be along some time on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## NoteGraphics

*Playing theme from JAWS*

I'll be there...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

:taped sh:


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Slapped with a gag order  :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'm more interested in the timing.
Posted 9:51 and edited at 1:59 - I do love symmetry.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

For those coming up for Sunday - we will gather at the Grainstore pub (right next door to the Railway Station) in Oakham from about 11.30 am. until 12.30 - 13.00 ish when we will decamp to Rutland Water (park South shore near the dam).
Monday is still to be decided and I'll post something here tomorrow or Sunday morning.
Anyone coming on Saturday then PM me and I'll give you my mobile number (if you don't have it) as soon as I can. I've just got in from work and now I have to drive down to Canterbury to collect a Tangerini


----------



## Fangman

Get the drinks in - will see you there on Sunday morning.


----------



## Antarctican

The penguin has landed....


Rutland will never be the same


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well I'm up, which must mean I ought to think about getting ready to head Oakham way. See some of you later then.


----------



## Fangman

Antarctican said:


> The penguin has landed....



I never knew a penguin could take off - yet alone land!

We will have notices up soon on the county border saying "Welcome to Penguin Country"  and all the twitchers out in force.  Make a change from the over population of Canada Geese on our waterways


----------



## Jeff Canes

is the penguin on the tube?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Penguin in a tube.
Now there's a novelty.

Tangerini hasn't surfaced yet. We didn't get back here until after midnight (you don't mean to say you took a wrong turning on the way up, Hertz? What? Me? I'd never do something as dumb as that) and I guess she is still recovering from the flight.
Or from the fact that I knew there was a State called Oregon.
At least, I _think_ she's still asleep. There is the possibility that several hours in a car with me was enough and she's run away to saner lands


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Prefer mine pre-packed on a polystyrene tray...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


> The penguin has landed....
> 
> 
> Rutland will never be the same



Don't worry. We'll fill the crater with water and call it a reservoir :lmao:


----------



## ferny

Any news or ideas for what's happening tomorrow, where and when?


----------



## Antarctican

Tomorrow's plan is to go to Exton Market and Barnesdale Gardens. Current 'plan' is to meet at The Grain Store, the pub immediately beside the Oakham train station, about 10:30 or 11:00. Hope to see you!  And hope the weather is as spectacular as today.


----------



## LaFoto

Any chance for a Meet-Up thread at last? I'm all prepared and willing to sticky that one! If only there finally showed something for me to sticky!!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Antarctican said:


> Tomorrow's plan is to go to Exton Market and Barnesdale Gardens. Current 'plan' is to meet at The Grain Store, the pub immediately beside the Oakham train station, about 10:30 or 11:00. Hope to see you!  And hope the weather is as spectacular as today.



Sounds like a plan...  :thumbup:

I am feeling very crispy round the edges after todays' exertions...


----------



## ferny

Righto. Should take me an hour and a half so I'll leave in about an hour or so and take a slow drive. The car's a little sick right now so I'll probably end up stuck in Northampton (yay...).


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You've actually ended up stuck in Oakham.


----------



## Antarctican

(Better than being stuck up in Oakham, I guess!)


----------



## Fangman

I suppose today the Penguin will take to water . . . Plenty about in the Fens!

Trust you folks will have a good day - at least you won't get sunburnt.


----------



## Antarctican

No risk of sunburn at the moment, but windburn is a possibility!

Today's plan is Melton Mowbray and Stamford. A picture thread will eventually get started.


----------



## LaFoto

Antarctican said:


> A picture thread will eventually get started.


 
A picture thread HAS at long long last been started, by our Fangman! In the Meet-Up and Locations forum, though I feel quite much like moving it into the General Gallery for as long as it will be active, and I hope it will be active and nicely filling up for quite some time now!  More so, since I am here and you all are there!


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, so I moved it into the General Gallery, and am impatiently waiting for more photo installments and reports! (In case you really REMEMBER what you did and it not all disappeared in a haze!?!?!?!?  )


----------



## Lil Loui

Photo thred:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...meet-up-jelly-belly-roulette-plan-theory.html


----------



## Antarctican

And then there were none....

The beer has finally run out, and the last hangers on (Tangerini and I)  have been tossed out. 
A good time was had by all, and Rutland will never be the same. Thanks again to Hertz for hosting the meetup. Some 16 people joined in the festivities. Hopefully now that people are making their way home and recovering from the meeting of the cultures, plenty of (non incriminating, and only flkattering) pictures will be posted.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

flkattering?
Is that one of them Canadian activities you demonstrated after you sniffed a wine cork?


----------



## Antarctican

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Give me a break...the tiny keys on the blackberry and the tiny screen view meant I was basically typing blind.)

(And was fear of my behaviour after sniffing a wine cork part of the reason why you served wine from screwtop bottles?  )


----------



## Tangerini

I'm finally at home and (mostly) awake.  Big thanks again to Hertz for everything!  
It was great to meet so many wonderful TPFers each one as nice as the next.  I'm happy to be a part of such a lovely bunch of people.


----------

